# Long distance sprinker head options



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

My front lawn is 66 feet by 64 feet wide.

Its not in the plans right now to do inground irrigation.

That being said I do have large flower beds along the front of my home and lawn that I could set up sprinker heads in and hide the house to the sprinkers under mulch/ Pinestraw etc.

The longest distance the sprinkler heads would have to reach are 66 feet.

Is there any irrigation heads that could come close to that distance?

I know it would not be ideal due to lack of overlap / wind / distance etc...but it would be better than nothing and I could always bring out my above ground sprinklers to supplement.

I have seen some pop up sprinklers at Lowes say distances of 50 feet?

Do you guys know of any that go longer distance than that?

Thanks


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Why wouldn't you just split the distance in half and add another sprinkler?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

stotea said:


> Why wouldn't you just split the distance in half and add another sprinkler?


He's wanting to hide the hoses in the flower beds and thus doesn't want to run a hose through the front yard.

I don't know of anything that will throw 66 feet off a residential hosebib though.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Ah, gotcha. I misread and thought he was wanting to do in-ground.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> stotea said:
> 
> 
> > Why wouldn't you just split the distance in half and add another sprinkler?
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

I figured 60 feet was a stretch...hopefully irrigation (in-ground) can be in the budget in the future.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

I know rotors on flow-through stakes can be run off garden hoses in small numbers with limited distances. There are videos on YouTube showing that type of suplimentary irrigation. So you might try a stake-style rotary head system to make a big triangle or square. Whatever flow and pressure you have determines the total heads you can run and the max distance you will get.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

hsvtoolfool said:


> I know rotors on flow-through stakes can be run off garden hoses in small numbers with limited distances. There are videos on YouTube showing that type of suplimentary irrigation. So you might try a stake-style rotary head system to make a big triangle or square. Whatever flow and pressure you have determines the total heads you can run and the max distance you will get.


Thanks for the reply!

I'm just now seeing this post...but the above is what I actually went with the past day or so.

I went with Orbit Voyager II which covers up to 52 feet and I put 2 of those on stakes that you mentioned above.

These 2 Orbit Voyager II along with the other two 35 feet rotors sprinklers I have in my flower bed are actually covering the majority of the yard.

Its not perfect or ideal...but butter than nothing.

Thanks again for the reply!


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

You could put a big water storage tank connected to a pump to get increased flow, then connect it to a sprinkler from BigSprinkler.com... but then you'll have a giant water storage tank somewhere on your property.


----------

